# calcium supplements



## RareLiveCorals (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi There,
I have been in the aquarium business my whole life, designing and constructing custom aquariums of all sizes. I have maintained most of these aquariums as well. I would like to endorse  Brightwell Aquatics Calcion Reef Supplement  as the best calcium product on the market. High-purity powdered calcium. Increases the concentration of calcium in marine aquarium water to provide corals and other reef-building invertebrates with one of the most important elements required for growth. Stronger and more economical than liquid calcium solutions; created for hobbyists maintaining multiple reef aquaria. High-purity ingredients; contains up to 37% (370,000ppm) calcium by dry weight. Formulated by a marine scientist.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You should consider becoming a forum sponsor.


----------



## Dumont (Jan 3, 2012)

Does it really work???


----------

